# Coneross Campground - Lake Hartwell/sc



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

We are going to be camping at Coneross Campground http://www.sas.usace.army.mil/lakes/hartwell/campinginfo.htm on Lake Hartwell in upstate SC on 7/17, 18, 19, and 20. My inlaws live down there, and I went to school at Clemson nearby. We lived in the area for years before moving to Maryland --- actually we lived adjacent to Oconee Point campground for years.

Any advice or comments, or temporary neighbors, give us a yell!

Beth


----------

